# kassai and grozer ,whose bow is better



## 大内高手 (Mar 5, 2011)

kassai and grozer ,whose bow is better


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I have shoot some from both.

Grozer bows claim to be faster, i have shoot Old Scythian 50# and TRH Turkish 70# bows. Turkish is fastest bow, i have ever see.

But i like more the outfit of Kassai´s bows, expecially hungarians. I have Kassai Bear 80# hungarian bow. Also i had 93# and 105# Kassai Bears. I have shoot Buzzard Hunter 60# Avarian bow. 

Kassai make more stronger bows, Bear is max 110#, and they works, Grozer´s heavy bows won´t endure heavy pounds.

Also Grozer use bio-composite, Kassai fiberglass.

If you want light and fast, go Grozer, if strong, go Kassai... Go try both, some don´t like Bear, not fast enought. I like, 80# is faster than 50# Grozer Scythian and still easy to shoot even with thumbring.:darkbeer:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a friend that shoots both and I agree, I think the Grozer are not built as well as the Kassai in the long run. He has had some issues with his Grozer over time.....


----------



## dayrlm (May 20, 2010)

I have shot both and know those who own one or the other. I personally prefer Kassai's, but I may be somewhat partial since I have been making the replacement strings for Horsebows.com, who has been importing Kassai's bows to the US, for over 11 years now. I usually have a few on hand for sell.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody have shoot Kassai bows and Samick Mind 50 and/or Kaya KTB?

Must have new bow for thumbring training, but wich is best? Price is almost same...

Kassai is good, i know, but how those two others works compared Kassai?


----------



## claudio (Mar 7, 2011)

.....and kassai are cheaper than grozer.
try this : http://stores.ebay.it/BEST-BOW?_rdc=1


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I own three Kassai's and a Grozer Magyar Composite, I have also owned a few other Grozers. I like the Kassai bows better especially my Wolf II Laminate. They draw very smoothly and are very easy to be accurate with because they have a nice narrow arrow pass. 

I shoot with a thumb ring and have a long draw and the Kassai bows do not stack. As far as speed I don't think you are going to break any records but these bows are stable and very reliable. I also think because they are a little longer they are very good to learn the thumb ring with because they are more forgiving then the Korean bows.

Don't get me wrong the Grozer Composite is a work of art took over a year to build but for everyday useage it is Kassai for me.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, i buy Samick SKB, and must say, Grozer Old Scythian is now just a decoration :teeth:

Scythian kicks off my hand versus SKB which is like there is no bow at all.

I am thinking to buy Hwarang bow next, actually there is one bow ready for me... :shade:

Korean bows might be less forgiving, but they are faster and lighter.

E: And i shoot with thumbring, so no problem with short Korean bows...


----------



## nmlongbow (Nov 13, 2007)

Good choice Pikkuhannu,

I think the Samick and Kaya are better in all aspects than the Kassai's or Grozer's. The Hwarangs are also nice and more similar in feel and performance to your newest.


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I also own a Hwarang and it is in a different league compared to Kassai and Grozer. Fast, compact but it also takes alot of dedication to become accurate with at hunting distances. I love shooting the "Korean Pocket Rocket."


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I own a Hwarang also.

It is definitely a performer, I just wish I'd gotten mine in a lighter poundage; my thumb can't take a 55lb draw.

The first time I show it to anyone is always a full draw just to watch their expression, its priceless. The jaw either hits the floor or they wince 

-Grant


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

The first time I took mine to the Range I showed it to a compound guy and asked if he needed a new bow, his response was maybe for my Grand kid. I then pulled the bow back and shot-boy you should have seen the look on his face. The response I got next was "Man that thing is fast!!!"


----------



## bayeux (Jan 10, 2010)

Pikkuhannu said:


> I have shoot some from both.
> 
> Grozer bows claim to be faster, i have shoot Old Scythian 50# and TRH Turkish 70# bows. Turkish is fastest bow, i have ever see.
> 
> ...


 I have a Grozer Hunnish bow on order at 55lbs draw weight, i have had the extra 1 finish which is just up from the base bow, I'm a little concerned now are you saying Grozer bows are no good.:mg:


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Grozer bows are very good, just not for higher pounds, like over 70. If you want strong bow, go for Kassai Bear.

Also finishing of Grozer bows is good.

I like my Old Scythian and i had Turkish TRH which was soooo fast and light.

But now i have Korean bow, and it is totally different. 

Won´t stop shooting with my Grozer, might order another some day.

You should try Kassai Bear 105#, that take your whole shoulder off, but it is still good bow to shoot.

Just need to shoot different days, so no need to compare...


----------



## jbl (Mar 17, 2009)

I have heard very good things about the Grozer Hun. I have not shot one, but have heard they are fast with no hand shock. They are also beautifully finished bows. Like I said my Grozer Composite is a work of art. One thing about Grozer and Kassai is they have many "levels" of bows ranging from "good" to "excellent."


----------



## WarBow-ATARN (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I have been lurking on this forum for a while. Here are my favourite bows in descending order:

(1) Thomas's Hwarang Bow (YMG) 70#; Grozer Short Biocomposite Turkish 75#
(2) KTB 60#; KTB 55#; KTB 50#
(3) BamaBows Royal Expedition 60# (for hunting and allows for very long draw length)
(4) Kassai Bear 110# (purely for strength and endurance training)

The Korean bows are a real joy to shoot. Unfortunately, I am still in the process of finding a proper-fit thumb ring to maximize the enjoyment. Grozer's biocomposite technology is only second to real horn/sinew bows. However, the Short Turkish version only allows a maximum 30" draw. I usually draw the KTB to 33".


----------



## WarBow-ATARN (Jun 28, 2011)

I read reports of breakage problem with high-poundage Grozer bows. Where do most of the breakage occur for the fiberglass (base) versions? Limbs crack from repeatedly drawn to 32"? Siyahs cut by the bow string? Thanks for further information.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I've been thrilled w/ my Kaya KTB:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1395661

Thinking about getting a Samick SKB 30# for my son since it isn't as severely reflexed as the KTB.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Just orded 100# Kassai Bear. Only bow for high pounds.

I asked about Kassai Wolf mongolian bow, but it is only possible 70#, and i want little more.


----------



## Redb0w (Jan 5, 2007)

Save your money 
and order a Saluki, because in the end thats what you will be shooting!


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

I had both bows and my choice is Grozer bows. Excellent bows.


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

Another Grózer short Turkish biocomposite coming, bye bye Bear Assault compound bow...


----------

